# dbus: org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf problem

## jody

Hi

After updating my system, dbus can't start anymore, which entails 

no hald, no consolekit, no cups ...

When i try to start it manually:

```
insect ~ # /etc/init.d/dbus start 

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

Failed to start message bus: Error in file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf, line 1, column 0: syntax error
```

The file in question:

```
insect ~ # cat /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf      

rd.c

   $(AM_V_at)$(am__mv) $(DEPDIR)/libgamescards_la-games-card.Tpo $(DEPDIR)/libgamescards_la-games-card.Plo

#   $(AM_V_CC) \

#   source='games-card.c' object='libgamescards_la-games-card.lo' libtool=yes \

#   DEPDIR=$(DEPDIR) $(CCDEPMODE) $(depcomp) \

#   $(LIBTOOL) $(AM_V_lt) --tag=CC $(AM_LIBTOOLFLAGS) $(LIBTOOLFLAGS) --mode=compile $(CC) $(DEFS) $(DEFAULT_INCLUDES) $(INCLUDES) $(libgamescards_la_CPPFLAGS) $(CPPFLAGS) $(libgamescards_la_CFLAGS) $(CFLAGS) -c -o libgamescards_la-games-card.lo `test 

```

Reemerging dbus didn't fix this, and removing the file in question led dbus to crash:

```
insect ~ # mv /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf.backup

insect ~ # /etc/init.d/dbus start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 231: 21899 Segmentation fault      /sbin/start-stop-daemon '--start' '--pidfile' '/var/run/dbus.pid' '--exec' '/usr/bin/dbus-daemon' '--' '--system'                                                                           [ !! ]

```

Can anybody help me get things right?

Thank You

  jody

----------

## paulusbrand

equery b /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf

to determen the package it belongs to.

Re emerge the package

run etc-update

----------

## jody

Thank you for the suggestion.

But this file doesn't seem to belong to any package:

```

insect ~ # equery b /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf 

[ Searching for file(s) /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf in *... ]

insect ~ # 
```

i also did 'emerge  gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager' but this also did not help.

Jody

----------

## paulusbrand

Guess the file is damaged, it belongs to gnome-applets.

Re-emerge gnome-applets

original file (svn)

----------

## jody

Unfortunately the reemerging of gnome-applets did not change the file

/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.gnome.CPUFreqSelector.conf

So then i copied the contents of the file from the svn link you provided.

Now dbus crashes:

```

 insect ~ # /etc/init.d/dbus start

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 231: 19197 Segmentation fault      /sbin/start-stop-daemon '--start' '--pidfile' '/var/run/dbus.pid' '--exec' '/usr/bin/dbus-daemon' '--' '--system'                   [ !! ] 
```

But i reemerged dbus several times today...

ABy other ideas what i could do to fix this?

Jody

----------

## jody

i created a new topic for this problem with a different subject (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6324403.html),

because the subject of this topic doesn't describe the real issue anymore.

Jody

----------

